# Purple Kush (real deal w/ pictures)



## davidhseo (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres a purple kush i got yesterday. Very nicely dried and cured. Has a very strong stinky pungent smell. The smoke is the smoothest I've had in months, just freely flows down your throat into your lungs. I've got the flu & fever type of sickness, which seems to be the case for alot of people. Anybody else gotten this yet? Anyways, here are the pictures.


----------



## city (Feb 13, 2009)

That would be the stuff. I would recognize it anywere!!! Congrats. Hope it smokes like I remember


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm, i want some....looks ******* delicious bro


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Feb 13, 2009)

got to get me some of that.... nice


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

I swear I can smell it through the screen.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 13, 2009)

Now Growing: Purple Kush.


----------



## DRockDro23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah that definately looks like some primo smoke....


----------

